# Go Directly to Live Channel Option under Recommendations



## Brock Ondayko (Mar 21, 2019)

I'd like to see something like the following. If I am watching a show (live) and click the down arrow, recommendations show up. If I see something I'd like to watch, I click the artwork and then go into a tivo menu where I have various options. To simply watch the show, I am at least two-clicks on menu items away. Why not have an option that if I click on a recommendation, it takes me to the current live show if it is available?


----------



## brentengel (Jan 16, 2019)

My guess is TiVo is paid by the 'various options' such as HuLu, Netflicks etc. to advertise the services they offer to you. - just so you may enjoy the opportunity to make the decision of paying extra and view it right now. It provides people the wonderful feeling of being controlled. Much thought went into the interface in order to make you feel special and make you click twice!


----------

